# Fixing sword root rot



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I put in new root tabs and noticed the one sword moved in the sand easily, only to find that all of the thicker original roots rotted. There are a few, very thin white roots that have grown and some new growth on the plant. What's the best way to get new roots to grow so that it can be replanted? Right now it's just floating.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I often grow out plants without a great root system in a non-fish tank so they don't keep uprooting the plant. Outside on my deck works well.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks DJ. 
If I were to do that, do I just need to Prime/dechlor water? And what about substrate and filtration?

Typically when I get plants, I anchor them tied to a rock but this one didn't seem to need it when it was planted. Trying to figure out what happened to that one so I don't repeat mistakes. I don't use CO2. Just root tabs and weekly Flourish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If roots are not healthy you might want to skip them for several weeks. The vendor cannot keep the whole root system for a sword and I often receive them in the condition you describe. Remove the rotten ones and the new/white ones will grow.

I pot them in flourite substrate. Definitely remove chlorine. I don't filter. Cover to keep out racoons, etc. You do have to change the water and watch for mosquito larvae.


----------

